
Kalamazoo: the largest gathering of medievalists on earth - diodorus
http://thepointmag.com/2016/examined-life/kalamazoo
======
mbrd
My wife is a medievalist and has been an attendee and session organizer at
Kalamazoo multiple times. She has always enjoyed the variety at the
conference, with academic topics during the day, and more "fun" topics in the
evenings (constructing a medieval sextant, discussions on the language of
Elvish etc).

------
ksenzee
I spoke at Kalamazoo 10 years ago. Medievalists are a quirky bunch, and having
them all together in one place makes for a fabulously quirky conference. There
are plenty of folks there for whom Kalamazoo is the highlight of the year.

------
altendo
While I've never been, I was close friends with a professor of English who
used to go to Kalamazoo every year. I love history myself so I enjoyed hearing
about his work when I would visit him.

